# 32 Prime boots



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the sizing of 32 Primes? I ordered a pair on sale from a website in size 9 thinking since I have a diff pair of 32s in size 9 that they should fit the same. They are way too short my toes are beyond smashed in them. Heres the big problem, the place I ordered from has a no return policy on sale items..... they were on sale. I have never had to heat mold any boots but I'm guessing that wouldn't give me any extra toe space?.....
Anyone have any input.......


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I have 32 Prime boots and was able to wear same size as my Lashed. I have 30 days in them and they worked great. I had them heat molded, but didn't need extra space in the toe box. I say it is worth a shot since you have nothing to lose. Do you have a local shop where you buy stuff regularly and could take them in to get heat molded? Give the guy some cash for helping you out. Just make sure you wear the fit sock with a toe cap that gives you extra room. The Prime uses intuition liners, so you can see what I'm talking about here: Home Fitting Kit | Intuition Liners

Good luck!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The liner on the Prime is their thickest, so it will pack out more than the other models.

They should fit the same, do some heat molding.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well... I think your starting point should be your barefoot measurement, and take it from there.

That said, the Prime definitely felt tightest between TM2, Focus Boa and Prime.

I almost got Prime when i got Focus Boa... man those boots look dope plus laces which i like; but they were a bit too tight at the same size.

My wife kept getting foot cramps in her K2 (also Intuition liner)boots until I heatmolded them for her. If you don't have access to a shop, and are willing to try and heat mold em yourself, i can tell you how.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey thanks for the responses, I really appreciate the input. I went to the intuition site that DevilWithin posted a link to and it was helpful as far as the heat molding instructions and home kit. I think I will give that a shot along with a lot of wearing them around the house and if nothing else my 11 yr old boy will be able to use them soon since his feet are getting a size or 2 from my size.
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Good deal. I'm curious if the method they suggest for home heat molding with microwaved grains of rice works well. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah will let you guys know how it turns out thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk...I'd just wear them around abit this summer. One thing is make sure you are really cinching down the inner lace to pull you whole foot back...and thus the toes. Also have you tried different insoles...they really help to hold my foot back. All my versions of 32's have packed out...so I'd be hesitant to heat mould. Perhaps...old school but with 32 tendency to pack out...really try to not heat mould...imho...ymmv.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have large feet and like the fitment of my 32 Focus BOA boots. However, I will *NEVER* buy another product from 32 again and I refuse to support their brand.

I used the boots a total of eight (8) times before the boots started to show signs of damage/wear. I ride regular, so my left (front) foot is the one always strapped in. The outside of my left boot where it meets the binding has worn through the outer layer of the boot. Who knows how much damage there actually is, but I'm sure it will get worse over time. I probably won't be able to get through all of next season with them, but we shall see.

I contacted customer service. Their response? Too bad. They don't cover wear, of course, which makes sense. However, these boots were practically brand new and being used exactly as they should have been. The problem is that they were poorly designed and then their customer service and management teams are not backing up their products.

Fuck 32.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> I have large feet and like the fitment of my 32 Focus BOA boots. However, I will *NEVER* buy another product from 32 again and I refuse to support their brand.
> 
> I used the boots a total of eight (8) times before the boots started to show signs of damage/wear. I ride regular, so my left (front) foot is the one always strapped in. The outside of my left boot where it meets the binding has worn through the outer layer of the boot. Who knows how much damage there actually is, but I'm sure it will get worse over time. I probably won't be able to get through all of next season with them, but we shall see.
> 
> ...


Man....... that's totally not their problem, really. Your boots dont fit your bindings, that's it.

Also...... fix those suckers up with shoe goo.

32 shells are suuuuuper tough. So tough that my TM2 actually rub off an area in the bindings; its only cosmetic and on the inside of the binding so i dont care at all. Also... the shells look like new, the liner packs out a lot, but the shells are tough as nails.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Man....... that's totally not their problem, really. Your boots dont fit your bindings, that's it.
> 
> Also...... fix those suckers up with shoe goo.
> 
> 32 shells are suuuuuper tough. So tough that my TM2 actually rub off an area in the bindings; its only cosmetic and on the inside of the binding so i dont care at all. Also... the shells look like new, the liner packs out a lot, but the shells are tough as nails.


Disagree completely about the shells being tough as nails.

They are L/XL bindings. It may not be 32's problem, but in my opinion, no boot should show damage after only 8 uses.

Shoe goo?


----------

